# Regular Season Game 20: Houston Rockets @ New Jersey Nets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(10-9)/(9-10)*

When/Where:
*Friday, December 7, 6:30 p.m. CST*
*IZOD Center* 














































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Kidd / Carter / Jefferson / Allen / Collins*


*Preview

According to Jason Kidd, a migraine headache sidelined him and not a self-imposed "strike" to demand a trade.

The All-Star point guard is expected to be back on the court Friday night when the New Jersey Nets try to beat the Houston Rockets at home for the first time in over 4 1/2 years.

Kidd did not play in the Nets' 100-93 loss to New York on Wednesday and insisted it was a migraine that ruled him out. Reports surfaced that he was "on strike" and either looking to be traded to Cleveland or demanding to renegotiate his contract.

"I didn't miss a game due to unhappiness, that's the first thing to clear up," said Kidd, who claimed the headache stemmed from being hit in the mouth during a 100-79 win at Cleveland on Tuesday. "I am having one of my best seasons. Why would I want to be asked to be traded? And as a team we are doing better than last year.

"It's not something that needs to be a big deal, but somehow it has turned into a bigger deal than it is. We'll move forward and hopefully the migraine will go away. I am human, at the end of the day, I am human."

Kidd's average of 10.4 assists trails only Steve Nash's league-leading 11.8. He also leads New Jersey (9-10) with 8.7 rebounds per game and is third on the team with 11.3 points.

Despite Kidd's impressive numbers, the Nets have struggled to find consistency, alternating wins and losses in the last six games while hovering around the .500 mark.

"I am not frustrated," Kidd said. "I think we are all disappointed with the way we have been playing as a team. We have been very inconsistent and that falls on my shoulders. I am the captain. You have to try to get guys to play at higher level. Maybe, it's not me, but it's my fault in that sense and I take that responsibility."

He'll try to help New Jersey end a four-game home losing streak to Houston (10-9), dating back to a 110-86 win on March 31, 2003. Kidd had 30 points and 12 boards in that victory, but has averaged 15.7 points, 6.3 rebounds and 6.3 assists in three home matchups since.

Richard Jefferson is coming off another strong performance, scoring 31 points Wednesday a night after getting a season-high 36 against the Cavaliers.

The small forward has increased his team-best scoring average to 25.7, but he was held to 13 total points while shooting 6-for-21 from the field in two matchups with Houston last season.

The Rockets defeated Memphis 105-92 on Wednesday behind Tracy McGrady's third career triple-double -- first with the Rockets. McGrady had 17 points, 12 assists and 10 rebounds.

Four other Houston players scored in double figures with reserve guard Bonzi Wells getting a season-high 24 to match center Yao Ming, who added 13 rebounds.

"If we can continue to have that type of balance throughout the season, it makes us a great team," McGrady told the Rockets' official Web site. "We really don't have to rely on me and Yao for 48 minutes."

Yao and McGrady combined for 69 points Saturday in a 107-99 loss at Sacramento before spreading out the offense against the Grizzlies.

McGrady scored 34 points against the Nets while Yao added 24 with 13 boards in a 112-91 home win on March 9 -- the last meeting between the clubs.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I say the rockets make a run at Kidd. Remember when Stevie was having all those migraines? He then got a personal chef and changed his diet up. The migraines started becoming less and less at that point.

I think the only relevance there is that we would have two PG's that experience migraines on the team. :lol:

Would you trade Battier for Kidd?

Rockets Trade: Battier/Snyder/Alston/James/1st Round Pick
Nets Trade: Kidd/Boki

Stevie would backup Kidd, Bonzi would start in place of Shane with Boki spelling him. Luther would finally be able to crack the rotation.

Oh Yeah, Rockets 98/ Nets 88


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am down with that. Who would be our back up SF though?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I say the rockets make a run at Kidd. Remember when Stevie was having all those migraines? He then got a personal chef and changed his diet up. The migraines started becoming less and less at that point.
> 
> I think the only relevance there is that we would have two PG's that experience migraines on the team. :lol:
> 
> ...



the nets can take anyone other then Yao and T-mac(of Course) they want and all i want is just Kidd i don't even want Boki. take like 2 1st round picks, take all the guys you want and give us your crappy guys i don't care. but why would they want Battier when they have Vince and RJ?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Boki after this season is a FA I think. Kidd is also coming off the books as well. This is a good way to dump salary if Kidd would leave. 

Dumping James contract would be great, as would Battier's. Battier I am hesitant, but this season he has not shown anything worth keeping.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Battier was really the only guy with true value that we could realistically package into a deal. I thought about the fact that they already have VC and Jefferson but, I was just spewing some junk anyway. Just thinking of something to talk about.

I don't know if I would be willing to give up two first rounders for Kidd. Since we would be drafting late in the first round it is a possibility as long as Rafer and James are part of the deal.

What about Wright in place of Boki to backup Bonzi and the SF position?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

woot, since i live in nyc, i can catch this on the yesnetwork, nets suck, rox should win easily


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry for the MIA lately, been very busy. Rockets go go go, take Jersey home.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I might watch this tonight. Anyone know of any definite streams?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL the Nets want big & we have no bigs to give.

SO that aint gonna happen.

Decent game so far.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Three way deal with the Lakers?

Brown+Farmer+Walton+Alston+draft picks to New Jersey
Kidd to Rockets
Battier+James+(Snyder/Head)+draft picks to Lakers


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

WhoRocks said:


> I might watch this tonight. Anyone know of any definite streams?


http://forum.myp2p.eu/viewtopic.php?id=23097&p=25

go to the latest page and wait until there's a Rockets/Nets link and click it as soon as you see it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

15 point halftime lead, would be 18 if Bonzi Wells got his shot off in time.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy crap I watched the Rockets miss a thousand shot but they're still 54.3% shooting from the field! :O

T-Mac's on fire. Damn I want to watch them blow the damn Nets out.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The way TMAC is playing we should definately go to him more right now.
Yao can become more of a facilitator. And he can get those put backs and bang the boards in general.

My worry is still when its the other way around.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bah, 8-0 run by the Nets to open up the 3rd.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

ALSTON HIT A 3!

Woohoo!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Battier cans another 3.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

13 point lead after a nice feed from Tracy to Yao.

Go Rockets go!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-mac got hit in the face.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

There's Some Stevie In The Game!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Carter's been making all his Js but no makes in the paint.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL no idea why Kidd fouled his body has so little impact on Yao's body......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sure about that backcourt violation.....


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Get some garbage dudes in the game right now!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Aparently Yao & TMAC score the second most points of any duo in the game today.

Which duo score the most?

Dont worry I have worked it out for myself (Iverson & Anthony)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock always play great vs EastCoast teams, I didn't expect much of a fight. Good to see Vince can still throw up 30+ .....can't wait for the Raps/Rock showdown 


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sXpdEQbqHtE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sXpdEQbqHtE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

